# LoneStar Roundup 2014 - Hotrods



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Took the M43 Oly OMD-M5 for a short spin this weekend at the LoneStar Roundup and came up with a few....


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice Bill, Are some of these HDR? If not, that setup has very good Dynamic Range.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Most of them are three exposure HDRs', +/- 1EV


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Glad to see you were able to get out. The B&W of the Mercury is my favorite I think. You used Mike's nemesis tourist as an element of the shot. Well done!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Great shots especially of the yellow hood ornament. Is that a Pontiac?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice work on all of these.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

daddyhoney said:


> Great shots especially of the yellow hood ornament. Is that a Pontiac?


Yes, that was on a Pontiac.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Bill. I saw that Army Stude today at the Nostalgia Drag Races in Sealy.


----------

